
Did Apple just mistakenly put AirPods “upside down” in the case? - josefrichter
https://www.iphonedesign.info/blog/apple-airpods-case-design-flaw
======
seltzered_
It looks like a design tradeoff between the ideal orientation and how your
hand goes in to pick up an airpod from the case.

Try making a mockup of the case with them rotated, and think about how your
hand picks an airpod up. If the stems were on the outside (following the same
orientation as it'd be when word), you then have to make your hand go toward
the center of the case for each airpod.

~~~
josefrichter
I guess the rotation and the way to pick them up are two separate things. With
the rotation, I think maybe just 60 degrees rotation, so that the speaker is
pointing forward, could make huge difference. It just _feels_ very unnatural
now, but I expect Apple has tested this thoroughly.

